# Thermalright V1 Ultra



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2005)

Thermalright is well known for making world-class CPU coolers. Now they have entered the VGA cooling business. The Thermalright V1 Ultra is an improved version of the V1 and features a third heatpipe. Not only does it cool well, it does this without creating a lot of fan noise. During our testing the cooler could easily beat a low-cost watercooling solution. 

*Show full review*


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2005)

the swapped fan noise values for 12v and 5v have been fixed


----------



## Dynamic (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyhow has anyone that is currently alive tried this cooler on an GTX 512 or is it even compatible? Since Mr.W1zzard has not mentioned anything regarding that beast of a GFX as of yet, i just wanted to know since i will be working slave shifts for the next couple of weeks to save up for one!


----------



## vmsrules (Jan 3, 2006)

Would this cooler work with the X1800XL?


----------



## Crisao23 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just installed it on my 7800 GTX.

I'm in brazil, it's pretty hot in here, about 36°C ambient. Card used to reach 77°C on full load, now it's about 57°C.

Idle dropped from 50°C to 43°C.

Awesome performance, install was long but not hard to acomplish.

Thanks for the excellent review.


----------

